# Prior vs. Venture vs. Weston SPLIT?



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

Realistically, if your going to split up something your going to do it for powder. At least that is the absolute only reason I would do it. I hate riding a camber board in powder. Venture zelix is the only choice I would go with of the 3 there. 

If you are an avid back country person and you ride steep spring condition lines then you could look at the other 2. I could care less about that, I will just hike in spring mornings and ride bachelor in the afternoon, they are open until May 29...


----------



## MVNY (Apr 18, 2011)

Venture. Hands down.

I ride the current Paragon... have an older Odin, as well as a Kevin Jones model (which is a bit softer, but fairly similar to the Zelix).

The folks at Venture are amazing.. and they make AWESOME boards! Known specifically for their splittys, I'd go with the Venture all the way.

I believe they're hosting the Silverton Splitfest next week. Check it out: https://venturesnowboards.com/products/silverton-splitfest?variant=38508142023


----------



## CauseNAffect (Feb 1, 2016)

Much Appreciated input. I was leaning toward the Zelix. The paragon is available in split next year after speaking with them on the phone. That one seemed to sway more to the aggressive side where the zelix a bit more freestyle inclined. How do you like the paragon?


----------



## MVNY (Apr 18, 2011)

The Paragon is an AMAZING board! I have ~35 days on it this season... a few local spots here in NY/PA/VT, as well as a few spots out west (I was just in Silverton last weekend!).

It's a little stiffer than the Zelix, and I believe it's got a slightly deeper sidecut. Depending on where you plan to split/hike, the Zelix is gonna be your best bet (considering your height, weight, etc..).

You should call Venture again... ask for Klem. He'll definitely point you in the right direction :wink:

- Matty


----------



## txb0115 (Sep 20, 2015)

What are going to be riding? Are you just looking for pow? Or do you want to do steep technical lines?

You can get the Prior in Hybird Camber, which is R/C/R, and it rides awesome in pow...

If it were me I'd get the Prior. It is significantly lighter and ( with XTC ) and is worlds different on the up and saves some energy for sure...

I've had a Venture, super awesome on steep technical stuff, not so awesome in tight trees or lower angle runs, and they are heavy underfoot on the way up, but with that weight you do get tank like durability...

I myself these days own two Prior splits. A BC and Khyber, both with XTC...


----------



## txb0115 (Sep 20, 2015)

CauseNAffect said:


> Much Appreciated input. I was leaning toward the Zelix. The paragon is available in split next year after speaking with them on the phone. That one seemed to sway more to the aggressive side where the zelix a bit more freestyle inclined. How do you like the paragon?


I owned a Zelix and I would not say it was freestyle oriented at all.. Yes it's shape is more directional twin, but it is stiffer and heavier than the Prior will be... 

My Khyber 165 with XTC is the easiest buttering split I've had and is softer than the Zelix for sure. It's not a noodle by any means, but it is softer than a Zelix. 

In deep pow, tight trees and low angle pow/trees it is significantly funner and easier to ride than my Zelix was... 

But as I stated, on steep technical lines with firmer snow the Zelix was a better choice... I just don't ride that kinda stuff enough to make that deck worth owning.. I'm all about deep pow and I have no problem with the low angle stuff when avy danger is high...


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

If a prior with a good setback and early rise rockered tip is an option I would take that option as #1 . Not only for the uphill weight but for he stability and edge hold uphill/sidehill the camber on the board will give you on the climb. Just a straight cambered deck for powder though, no thanks.


----------



## deagol (Mar 26, 2014)

I have a Venture Storm and I have beaten the $%^& out of it (not by choice). It's still going strong. Killclimbz is going to demo the Paragon at Splitfest next week, so he may have some input on that specific model. He might have something to say about it when he has time (??)

Could maybe be worth waiting for if you are not in a rush.

I started out in the same mindset as Argo in that splitboarding was primarily for powder. But through practicality, I have expanded my repertoire to include all snow conditions. The Storm seems to work in everything except super wet slush. I am told that the flat base gets a little bit of water suction going that can slow you down. Warm weather wax should mitigate this I hope.


----------



## CauseNAffect (Feb 1, 2016)

I'm not in a rush to buy, and am simply looking for the best possible product. I'm really an all mountain rider, and want something that can be playful, and still hold an edge on the 45+ couloir gnar. I don't just do one thing as a rider. It's not like after I ride one huge line that's the end of my day, i'm trying to cruise around and enjoy powder, mabye find a pillow / glade line after and air and air it out a lil. I like doing it ALL.

No one has said anything about the Weston Range, which has great reviews as an all mountain charging board with some freestyle capability.

The BC split can certainly do what i'm looking for and I intend for a slighttt setback to make the powder / steeps runs easier. Tough to decide.


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

The only people I know that like them are the teams riders. I know 90% of them quite well. They love them but they are snowboard bums and would love anything you put on their feet for free. Nothing wrong with them but there a midline board with a higher end price tag or at least they were the last time I bothered looking.


----------



## CauseNAffect (Feb 1, 2016)

Ok. So i'm picking between the zelix and the BC split... which I still am not certain on ahah.
the Carbon upgrade with the BC ends up being the same cost as the regular zelix (even though it isn't full carbon) and brings down the weight considerably. If the zelix is a better and more enjoyable board then I would be willing to give up the carbon / weight difference. I talked to venture on the phone and brought up that exact point about the Carbon differnce and they said favored a traditional approach. I can set back my stance on either board equally. The question is what will I have more FUN on. what can I lay down a sick carve, be confident on the steeps, and is more playful of a board between the two. 

Tough call between the two. Argo you were originally all for the Venture Zelix, then said that the BC split should be #1 . curious on your deciding factors / change of heart.


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

you need to re read my post. TXB says that you can get it in the camber with early rise form. I said IF it is a camber with setback stance and an early rise nose and not JUST a cambered board like you stated then YES for prior. If it is just a cambered board your looking at then no to prior.


----------



## Alonzo (Dec 30, 2015)

Where do you live and where do you anticipate doing all your splitting? I see your profile says you're in Brooklyn. Will you be splitting on the East coast primarily?

If you will be riding powder at all, I think you will want something with more taper dude - it's so much better. Storm, Khyber, Spearhead, hell, even a slasher. Unless you will only be riding crusts, corn and slush, you owe it to yourself to buy something with taper.

You probably won't ride switch much in the backcountry. You may ride switch all the time at resorts, but you can get dozens of laps in a day. When you spend hours working for the goods, and those goods are deep and untracked, you're going to want to maximize your fun by riding in your most capable stance to get the most out of it.


----------



## CauseNAffect (Feb 1, 2016)

Roger Argo thanks, and I apologize my original description was missing the R/C/R listing for the BC split which it has, not traditional camber. The prior BC has 4mm taper, the zelix has 6mm taper, and 7mm on the Venture Paragon (that is a bit more directional than the zelix and sounds like a good inbetween). How much taper is proper for my style? The 23/20 on the khyber/spearhead might stray too directional for me, no?

Alonzo you make an excellent point. I have the mountain collective pass for next season, and will be doing a good mix of east and west. Absolutely right that a more directional setup might be best for the earned runs. Most of the Prior splits are listed as powder boards on their site, which has me a bit apprehensive considering I start my day and return to the steeps multiple times a day, with the some jamming in between. The BC was one of the only all-mountain listed boards, but I'm open to something else if it can achieve what I'm describing. 

Again, I don't just subscribe to one style of riding. I want the ability to have fun glade runs, pull some g's on a carve, and still be confident on the steeps, and have some room to be playful. Between the venture and prior lineup hopefully something will suit my needs best.


----------



## Alonzo (Dec 30, 2015)

My pick would be a Prior Spearhead 166 in Carbon. That will give you the versatility you want while still really getting in done when it's deep. It will ride pretty short with the elongated nose, but still have enough length to be stable at speed on big lines. Prior are solid, and our shitty dollar is your gain.


----------



## CauseNAffect (Feb 1, 2016)

I'm riding a 157 NS Type 2 now, at 5'8.5" and 182lbs with 0 gear, i'm purchasing an avey pack and will have roughly 10+ pounds bringing me to 192lbs lets say. My 157 feels long enough for me right now, I've had it in powder and it has been great. 0 issues with the length, only thing that when I get going realllll fast it feels like the CRC profile wants to turn or wash a little and does feel a wee short at top speed.

I'm hesitant to jump to a 166 considering I do want a playful board and have taken my 157 comfortably on some already gnarly shit. 163 would be ideal but 161 seems to be closest thing. Not sure just my take. Mabye I should try demo'ing a 166 before to see how it feels. Still up in the air on the exact board, the prior carbon board setup for $890 sounds f'n great with the USD working hard. Money isn't a hinderance would love for it to be perfect.


----------



## Alonzo (Dec 30, 2015)

If you're 182 naked, you'll be closer to 205-210 loaded up with gear. Your boots weigh a couple pounds each, your thermals and outwear are good for a few pounds.  Add a helmet, pack, beacon, probe and shovel and you're adding another 10 to fifteen pounds, especially if you're planning to run an airbag (the canisters are heavy, and the batteries for the Jetforce or Voltair are even heavier, if you choose to go in that direction). Each litre of water weighs a kilo, and you'll want 1.5 - 3 litres, depending on the length of mission. Add in food, a down layer and some first aid stuff and you're adding more like 25-30 pounds.


----------



## Alonzo (Dec 30, 2015)

Also poles and skins. Depending on how far down the rabbit hole you go, you may want an ice axe or a snow saw and a snow study kit. I carry a hatchet and, sometimes, a full-on felling axe, but's sort of crazy, admittedly. Haha. (I only carry the felling axe on short missions, or will tie flagging tape to it and leave it near the bottom on longer missions).


----------



## CauseNAffect (Feb 1, 2016)

I may demo a board this weekend to explore some sizing differences with a heavy backpack. Resort riding saturday then hikin tuckerman's ravine on sunday in NH. I hear you on the weight differential and will be acquiring the halo 28 jetforce pack, so it's all gunna add up. I own the BD explorer 3 touring poles. Debating getting the shaxe shovel. I just need to get a board shape / style locked down. 

The Oz Ozsym slit also looks awesome, mild camber and early rise rockers asym twin. The prior is the lightest board with the XTC carbon upgrade and I can always size up. Something about the venture paragon strikes me as being close to perfect as well.


----------



## Alonzo (Dec 30, 2015)

Yeah, the OZ Splitlock tech looks pretty cool too.

As regards your shovel, one thing I would recommend is getting something that turns into a hoe as well (there are a few out there). The amount of snow one can move down hill with a hoe-shovel is unreal.


----------



## CauseNAffect (Feb 1, 2016)

So, went to tuckerman's ravine this weekend. Got to try out my friends tahoe lab 163 to feel what a bigger board felt like even on the steeps / crust, also tried it on resort and in powder. Hated the size increase. The usual mantra seems to be people saying "go bigger... you'll want it in the BC." If you are only riding wide open powder runs then sure, but going edge to edge on that thing was not fun at all, it was just work. I'm now reconsidering even doing a 161 but I think that little bit might be good for me up from 157? Also found someone that had the zelix split that was my height and weight coming from a 157 and he said the thing was super stiff and not very playful at all, and that he missed the kinda fun he was having on his smaller playful resort board. I don't wanna make that mistake.

I wanna have fun!! 
Right now I'm taking my CRC NS Type 2 down 50 degree faces and it's absolutely fine, so what kinda split can I ride that can do that and still have a poppy playful vibe. I don't need a 9/10 flex to ride the gnar, I'm already doing it.


----------



## Kenai (Dec 15, 2013)

CauseNAffect said:


> So, went to tuckerman's ravine this weekend. Got to try out my friends tahoe lab 163 to feel what a bigger board felt like even on the steeps / crust, also tried it on resort and in powder. Hated the size increase. The usual mantra seems to be people saying "go bigger... you'll want it in the BC." If you are only riding wide open powder runs then sure, but going edge to edge on that thing was not fun at all, it was just work. I'm now reconsidering even doing a 161 but I think that little bit might be good for me up from 157? Also found someone that had the zelix split that was my height and weight coming from a 157 and he said the thing was super stiff and not very playful at all, and that he missed the kinda fun he was having on his smaller playful resort board. I don't wanna make that mistake.
> 
> I wanna have fun!!
> Right now I'm taking my CRC NS Type 2 down 50 degree faces and it's absolutely fine, so what kinda split can I ride that can do that and still have a poppy playful vibe. I don't need a 9/10 flex to ride the gnar, I'm already doing it.


I think you are mixing up the goal of a split versus solid a bit. Most people actually hiking a split into the backcountry aren't ending up at the kinds of chutes and couloirs you are thinking of. As you saw last weekend, going up Tucks is mostly just straight hiking. If you are mountaineering you will be mostly carrying your board up. Thus, the typical recommendation for a split is seriously pow focused - not remotely the conditions you had on Mt. Washington - and that is why people go longer. If you are just going to hike an approach and then climb a couloir, or you are only going to tour for spring corn, stick with a shorter, more aggressive board. If you are going to really tour backcountry and end up in lots of powder, you will appreciate the longer board. 

I have a 172 Prior Fissile XCK solid and I can tell you the weight is amazing. It is easily lighter than my 156 and 159 rides. If you come back up for Tucks again and I can make it, you can give it a spin.


----------



## Alonzo (Dec 30, 2015)

I know it's not as cool, but if you're mostly riding terrain that doesn't have much good snow, you may be better off with a light set of snowshoes and a board strapped to your back. There's not really much of a weight penalty, if any, and you get to ride your Type Two down. 

Just strap the board on tight with some ski straps (Voile, G3, etc.), then strap the snowshoes on with the same straps for the way down (and, yes, I know most packs have carrying straps, but I still use the ski straps because you can crank them _way_ tighter). That Type Two won't be cumbersome at all. I have one myself, and it's crazy light.


----------



## CauseNAffect (Feb 1, 2016)

My goal for getting the split for next season was to give me the ability to do 80% slack/side country and 20% resort riding for next season, and plan more BC only tour trips as I progress. The experiences I've had on resort and on side-country at snowbird, whistler, park city, etc have so rarely been powder conditions. I would love to get a powder board, but I hardly ever find waist deep powder, moreso dust on crust or windblown hardness at the top of the steeps and soft stuff in the tree runs. I would love to plan a BC trip to discover all this gnarly snow, but hard for me to plan for something I hardly ever find which is why i'm looking for an all mountain – powder able split. 

For example with tuckermans. The 2.5 mile hike up to hojos would've been MUCH easier skinning vs carrying my board. The steep lines I do require a board carry at some point regardless yes... But I like the idea of being able to have some freedom to travel a bit easier and further with a split, and I would love for my split to do what my current board is doing, AND give me a little bit more advantage in the powder. The CRC on my board is a lil squirrely at high speeds which I would like to improve with my next purchase. The Prior BC split 161 with Carbon upgrade seemed to be the midroad, could always size up even further. And not against hiking with my current board... I just like the idea of having options. If pass through the bc gates and see something awesome even further in the distance, being able to reach out further (which is often what happens to me.)

I'm not against anything, just had a stiff 163 demo and certainly wouldn't want to ride that through glades. Playful with bite on the steeps is the goal. Mabye I'm a moron but I have to start somewhere with a split, just trying to get what I want.


----------



## Alonzo (Dec 30, 2015)

For the conditions you're riding, you may want to go with a traditional glass build rather than a carbon layup just for the extra durability. Carbon boards aren't as tough, generally. If you're going to be riding low tide conditions a lot, Venture's bomber toughness may be your best bet. If they are pressing the Paragon as a split next year, that may be your ticket.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Alonzo said:


> For the conditions you're riding, you may want to go with a traditional glass build rather than a carbon layup just for the extra durability. Carbon boards aren't as tough, generally. If you're going to be riding low tide conditions a lot, Venture's bomber toughness may be your best bet. If they are pressing the Paragon as a split next year, that may be your ticket.


The Paragon is going to be a split next year. I am picking up one tonight to use for the next day or two before the Silverton Splitfest . I will be sure to post what I think of it.


----------



## powphan12 (Apr 11, 2017)

Hey Causenaffect Im pretty sure i was the guy you talked to about the venture at the top of the bowl on sunday. I wanted to let you know my opinion after really getting to ride the zelix. Its nowhere near as stiff as i though it was after getting to really ride it on some steep terrain. It handled everything very well and was actually more playful than i expected. Mine is a 161 and i mentioned if felt bigger than my resort board in the tight trees but with a little practice it should be an easy adjustment, and its also a sacrifice im willing to take to have a split that can handle a plethora of terrain variety. Let me know if you have any other questions.


----------



## deagol (Mar 26, 2014)

Alonzo said:


> I know it's not as cool, but if you're mostly riding terrain that doesn't have much good snow, you may be better off with a light set of snowshoes and a board strapped to your back. ....


A lot of us started this way, it's a good way to test the waters, so to speak....


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

CauseNAffect said:


> I've now been on the phone with all three companies (all of which incredibly nice) and dialed in on the perfect boards for me and my style and size. Just need some help narrowing down from people that might have ridden them. Don't have the luxury of demo'ing or I wouldn't be bothering you guys. Really helpful to hear from different people who have been on these. Thanks.
> 
> Me: 5'9" 189lbs with gear, Resort board 157 NS Type2 / cRc - which I feel comfortable on
> Split need: Charging on the steeps, but being able to have fun in powder / some freestyle after the big run.
> ...


I just got a 163 Flight Attendant split. Was looking for a 163 Landlord but those are nowhere to be found anymore.
My other seriously considered option was a Prior Khyber in 160 or 165 with carbon. But I got a better deal on the FA and can get it immediately so I can take er out on a couple of trips before the season is done. Plus it's similar to my LL with a bit of added versatility. 

I'm 170 lbs.

A board kinda similar to your Proto (in terms of camber profile) but more of a serious board is the TRice split.

For bc you want a very versatile powder board. Or at least I do. My "plan" is to ride powder and sweet big bowls and trees, but sometimes you have to manage very different conditions and will have no option but to ride ice, wind crust, sketchy trees, etc; so you dont want a board that is terrible in sketchy conditions where you have no escape (ie a groomer or lift to escape the sketchy part).

In your case it seems you like something more freestyle oriented. There's a few more twin/softer options from Prior which are quite attractive with the carbon lightness and dont break the bank. Also Burton Custom split or something not so stiff from Jones (maybe Aviator? not sure, check their webpage).


----------



## CauseNAffect (Feb 1, 2016)

powphan12 said:


> Hey Causenaffect Im pretty sure i was the guy you talked to about the venture at the top of the bowl on sunday.


MY MAN, lol, what a fun day, sent you a pm check ur inbox.

- The paragon does sound great as well, and was listed as a bit more directional / aggressive version of the zelix. Both are solid
- The Prior AMF and BC sound like softer boards that can it all for me as well.
- The Weston Range 161 I can get for 600$ which is good. 
- I also threw in Arbor Coda split cuz ppl seem to love it. 

I've determined that I don't want a Powder specific board cuz i do need ability to do it all, shit changes and I'm all over the mountain. I need something that will hold up on crust and still be good in pow.


----------



## redlude97 (Jan 9, 2008)

why aren't you considering a west, 25, or swift split if you are used to RC or ripsaw?


----------



## CauseNAffect (Feb 1, 2016)

redlude97 said:


> why aren't you considering a west, 25, or swift split if you are used to RC or ripsaw?


Not a bad thought, but looking for a bit more aggressive profile because of the loose feeling when straight lining the CRC. My Type 2 is a JAM and super loose riding around, but i need something that I can lay down a carve and can handle the steeps/cliff sends while still being good for pow n glade runs. I'm looking for an early rise RCR I think.


----------



## SGboarder (Jun 24, 2012)

CauseNAffect said:


> Right now I'm taking my CRC NS Type 2 down 50 degree faces and it's absolutely fine, so what kinda split can I ride that can do that and still have a poppy playful vibe. I don't need a 9/10 flex to ride the gnar, I'm already doing it.


Where are you riding these 50 degree faces?


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

SGboarder said:


> Where are you riding these 50 degree faces?


He probably means Farenheit.


----------



## CauseNAffect (Feb 1, 2016)

Well 4 days ago I ran Tuck's ravine headwall which ranges from 40-55 degrees. I ran the lip and and headwall runs which are 45degrees. Off by 5 sorry about that.

Point being was looking for something with control, and the factors mentioned above.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

The Paragon is a solid offering. It has the right amount of stiffness to be comfortable on steep lines but not so stiff that it's just a choppy ride. I did a run off of Red2 down Prospector Gulch into Cement Creek just across the street from the closed Silverton Ski Area. The board was solide, reliable edge to edge, and crushed the chop on the long mining road down to the ski area. 

The next day we did a 3700k ft climb up Kendall mountain and rode Idaho Gulch back down to the cars. Climbed like a champ up the gully. Once it got a little steeper we threw on ski crampons and cranked it all the up until the last 300ft where I had to switch over to booting to get to the ridge. One thing I did learn. If you don't lock down your back foot splitboard binding it starts to slide off. The Paragon was not really made for this style of riding and I crashed a lot until I figured out what I did. Then again, there isn't a board made for that riding style. After almost 20 years of splitting, even I make mistakes. Once I fixed it, the board was money and the remaining 3400 vert was a blast. I believe I had the 161 split for this demo.

I also took out the Never Summer Swift 167 split for a couple of days. We did Battleship on the first day. Which is just a big wide intimidating avalanche path. Probably close to 200 yards wide. It doesn't get done much in winter for obvious reasons. Given the low avalanche danger (very, very low) and warm temps it was a perfect outing from a large group. We had to down climb a very steep and icy headwall to a creek. 100+ ft down. I was glad I had whippets. Sharp pointy objects on that type 2 fun was perfect. Then a scary log crossing got us into the trees at the bottom of the ridge. The bottom was firm and we used ski crampons. As we got higher up the angle eased off and the day was warming. So we got rid of the crampons on kept climbing. The Swift was surprising good at keeping traction. The long nose with the camber up front actually got a ton of skin contact on the tract making for great climbing. We had 3200 of it to do. For the down, if you like riding in the back seat, it is a kick in the pants. Very much a power boat. Lean back a tiny bit and just steer off your rear. I haven't had a ride like that since my original Summit split the Blaho brothers made me over 14 years ago. If you are fan of the Hovercraft, this board should probably be on your list to check out. I also took out the Swift on a second day on King Salomon which is 2500k chute that runs down to the Animas river. Which is really a creek in this zone. Basically the same experience skinning and riding. With the bonus of a thigh deep creek crossing at the bottom. The San Juan Baptism as it is called. 

Overall a great four days on a couple of excellent splits. They both come recommended.


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

SGboarder said:


> Where are you riding these 50 degree faces?


The embankment on the side of the expressway....


----------



## redlude97 (Jan 9, 2008)

killclimbz said:


> I also took out the Never Summer Swift 167 split for a couple of days.


wow that seems huge for the swift considering how wide it already is? Happen to have an idea of the specs?


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

I didn't really think it was all that wide. 26cm under foot I believe is what Jared, their production line manager said it was. I am also a big dude, so larger boards tend to work quite well for me. I have no problem riding something under 160cm but I prefer my rides to be closer to 170. I did not take notes on the exact specs. Fun board regardless.


----------

